# Segmention Fault

## michael3

Hallo

Ich bekomme seit ein paar Wochen immer bei den gleichen Programmen Segmention Faults, Speicherzugriffsfehler. Also immer bei den gleichen Anwendungen, gimp, firefox, realplayer, kaffeine, amarok. Neu kompiliert habe ich die Programme natürlich schon. Was kann ich noch tun?

 *Quote:*   

> [christian@Gentoo(518): ~]$ gimp
> 
> zsh: segmentation fault (core dumped)  LC_ALL=de_DE@euro gimp
> 
> 139 [christian@Gentoo(519): ~]$ firefox                                                                                                                                          
> ...

 

```

[christian@Gentoo(518): ~]$ amarok:   [Moodbar] Resetting moodbar:

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: tags

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT album.name, artist.name, composer.name, genre.name, tags.title, year.name, tags.comment, tags.discnumber, tags.track, tags.bitrate, tags.length, tags.samplerate, tags.filesize, tags.filetype, tags.bpm, tags.sampler, uniqueid.uniqueid FROM tags LEFT OUTER JOIN uniqueid ON tags.url = uniqueid.url, album, artist, composer, genre, year WHERE album.id = tags.album AND artist.id = tags.artist AND composer.id = tags.composer AND genre.id = tags.genre AND year.id = tags.year AND tags.url = './' AND tags.deviceid = -1;

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: podcastepisodes

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT id FROM podcastepisodes WHERE url = 'http://80.237.157.46:8120';

amarok: BEGIN: void EngineController::play(const MetaBundle&, uint)

amarok:     [controller] Loading URL: http://80.237.157.46:8120

amarok:     [controller] Connecting to protocol: http

amarok: BEGIN: virtual bool XineEngine::load(const KURL&, bool)

amarok:       [xine-engine] Before xine_open() *****

amarok:       [xine-engine] After xine_open() *****

amarok: END__: virtual bool XineEngine::load(const KURL&, bool) - Took 0.89s

amarok: BEGIN: virtual bool XineEngine::play(uint)

amarok: BEGIN: void EngineSubject::stateChangedNotify(Engine::State)

amarok: BEGIN: virtual void ContextBrowser::engineStateChanged(Engine::State, Engine::State)

amarok: END__: virtual void ContextBrowser::engineStateChanged(Engine::State, Engine::State) - Took 0.00014s

amarok: END__: void EngineSubject::stateChangedNotify(Engine::State) - Took 0.00056s

amarok: END__: virtual bool XineEngine::play(uint) - Took 0.0011s

amarok: BEGIN: void EngineSubject::newMetaDataNotify(const MetaBundle&, bool)

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: podcastepisodes

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT id FROM podcastepisodes WHERE url = 'http://80.237.157.46:8120';

amarok:       [Moodbar] Resetting moodbar:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: tags

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT album.name, artist.name, composer.name, genre.name, tags.title, year.name, tags.comment, tags.discnumber, tags.track, tags.bitrate, tags.length, tags.samplerate, tags.filesize, tags.filetype, tags.bpm, tags.sampler, uniqueid.uniqueid FROM tags LEFT OUTER JOIN uniqueid ON tags.url = uniqueid.url, album, artist, composer, genre, year WHERE album.id = tags.album AND artist.id = tags.artist AND composer.id = tags.composer AND genre.id = tags.genre AND year.id = tags.year AND tags.url = './' AND tags.deviceid = -1;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: podcastepisodes

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT id FROM podcastepisodes WHERE url = '';

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: tags

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT COUNT( url ) FROM tags LIMIT 1 OFFSET 0;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: statistics

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT COUNT( url ) FROM statistics LIMIT 1 OFFSET 0;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: podcastchannels

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT COUNT( url ) FROM podcastchannels LIMIT 1 OFFSET 0;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: podcastepisodes

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT COUNT( url ) FROM podcastepisodes LIMIT 1 OFFSET 0;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: devices

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT COUNT( id ) FROM devices LIMIT 1 OFFSET 0;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: tags

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT COUNT( url ) FROM tags LIMIT 1 OFFSET 0;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: statistics

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT round(statistics.percentage + 0.4 ) FROM statistics  WHERE true AND ( false OR statistics.url = './' AND statistics.deviceid = -1  ) ;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: statistics

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT statistics.rating FROM statistics  WHERE true AND ( false OR statistics.url = './' AND statistics.deviceid = -1  ) ;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: statistics

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT statistics.playcounter FROM statistics  WHERE true AND ( false OR statistics.url = './' AND statistics.deviceid = -1  ) ;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: statistics

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT statistics.accessdate FROM statistics  WHERE true AND ( false OR statistics.url = './' AND statistics.deviceid = -1  ) ;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: tags

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT embed.hash FROM tags LEFT JOIN embed ON tags.url = embed.url  AND tags.deviceid = embed.deviceid WHERE tags.url = './' AND tags.deviceid = -1 ORDER BY hash DESC LIMIT 1;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: statistics

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT statistics.rating FROM statistics  WHERE true AND ( false OR statistics.url = './' AND statistics.deviceid = -1  ) ;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: podcastepisodes

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT id FROM podcastepisodes WHERE url = 'http://80.237.157.46:8120';

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: podcastchannels

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT url, title, weblink, image, comment, copyright, parent, directory , autoscan, fetchtype, autotransfer, haspurge, purgecount FROM podcastchannels WHERE url = 'http://80.237.157.46:8120';

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: tags

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT embed.hash FROM tags LEFT JOIN embed ON tags.url = embed.url  AND tags.deviceid = embed.deviceid WHERE tags.url = './' AND tags.deviceid = -1 ORDER BY hash DESC LIMIT 1;

amarok: END__: void EngineSubject::newMetaDataNotify(const MetaBundle&, bool) - Took 0.089s

amarok: END__: void EngineController::play(const MetaBundle&, uint) - Took 1s

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: amazon

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT asin, locale, filename FROM amazon WHERE refetchdate < 1157459129 ;

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: tags

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT COUNT( url ) FROM tags LIMIT 1 OFFSET 0;

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: tags

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT COUNT( url ) FROM tags LIMIT 1 OFFSET 0;

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: tags

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT COUNT( url ) FROM tags LIMIT 1 OFFSET 0;

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: statistics

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT COUNT( url ) FROM statistics LIMIT 1 OFFSET 0;

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: podcastchannels

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT COUNT( url ) FROM podcastchannels LIMIT 1 OFFSET 0;

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: podcastepisodes

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT COUNT( url ) FROM podcastepisodes LIMIT 1 OFFSET 0;

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: devices

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT COUNT( id ) FROM devices LIMIT 1 OFFSET 0;

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: tags

amarok:   [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: SELECT COUNT( url ) FROM tags LIMIT 1 OFFSET 0;

amarok: BEGIN: ScanController::ScanController(CollectionDB*, bool, const QStringList&)

amarok: END__: ScanController::ScanController(CollectionDB*, bool, const QStringList&) - Took 0.0031s

amarok: END__: void App::continueInit() - Took 12s

amarok: [ThreadWeaver] Job completed: StatisticsUpdateJob. Jobs pending: 0

amarok: BEGIN: virtual void ThreadWeaver::Thread::run()

amarok: BEGIN: virtual bool ScanController::doJob()

amarok: BEGIN: SqliteConnection::SqliteConnection(const SqliteConfig*)

amarok: END__: SqliteConnection::SqliteConnection(const SqliteConfig*) - Took 0.00063s

amarok: BEGIN: void CollectionDB::createTables(bool)

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] near "(": syntax error

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: CREATE TEMPORARY TABLE album_temp (id INTEGER PRIMARY KEY DEFAULT nextval('album_seq'),name TEXT);

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] near "(": syntax error

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: CREATE TEMPORARY TABLE artist_temp (id INTEGER PRIMARY KEY DEFAULT nextval('artist_seq'),name TEXT);

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] near "(": syntax error

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: CREATE TEMPORARY TABLE composer_temp (id INTEGER PRIMARY KEY DEFAULT nextval('composer_seq'),name TEXT);

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] near "(": syntax error

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: CREATE TEMPORARY TABLE genre_temp (id INTEGER PRIMARY KEY DEFAULT nextval('genre_seq'),name TEXT);

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] near "(": syntax error

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: CREATE TEMPORARY TABLE year_temp (id INTEGER PRIMARY KEY DEFAULT nextval('year_seq'),name TEXT);

amarok:       [CollectionDB] SQLITE_SCHEMA error occured on query: CREATE TEMPORARY TABLE images_temp (path TEXT,deviceid INTEGER,artist TEXT,album TEXT);

amarok:       [CollectionDB] Retrying now.

amarok:       [CollectionDB] SQLITE_SCHEMA error occured on query: CREATE TEMPORARY TABLE embed_temp (url TEXT,deviceid INTEGER,hash TEXT,description TEXT);

amarok:       [CollectionDB] Retrying now.

amarok:       [CollectionDB] SQLITE_SCHEMA error occured on query: CREATE TEMPORARY TABLE directories_temp (dir TEXT,deviceid INTEGER,changedate INTEGER);

amarok:       [CollectionDB] Retrying now.

amarok:       [CollectionDB] SQLITE_SCHEMA error occured on query: CREATE TEMPORARY TABLE uniqueid_temp (url TEXT,deviceid INTEGER,uniqueid TEXT UNIQUE,dir TEXT);

amarok:       [CollectionDB] Retrying now.

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: main.album_temp

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: CREATE INDEX album_idx_temp ON album_temp( name );

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: main.artist_temp

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: CREATE INDEX artist_idx_temp ON artist_temp( name );

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: main.composer_temp

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: CREATE INDEX composer_idx_temp ON composer_temp( name );

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: main.genre_temp

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: CREATE INDEX genre_idx_temp ON genre_temp( name );

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: main.year_temp

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: CREATE INDEX year_idx_temp ON year_temp( name );

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: main.tags_temp

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: CREATE UNIQUE INDEX url_tagtemp ON tags_temp( url, deviceid );

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: main.embed_temp

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: CREATE UNIQUE INDEX embed_urltemp ON embed_temp( url, deviceid );

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: main.directories_temp

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: CREATE UNIQUE INDEX dir_temp_dir ON directories_temp( dir, deviceid );

amarok: END__: void CollectionDB::createTables(bool) - Took 0.03s

amarok: BEGIN: void CollectionDB::prepareTempTables()

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual int SqliteConnection::insert(const QString&, const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: album_temp

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on insert: INSERT INTO album_temp SELECT * from album;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual int SqliteConnection::insert(const QString&, const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: artist_temp

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on insert: INSERT INTO artist_temp SELECT * from artist;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual int SqliteConnection::insert(const QString&, const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: composer_temp

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on insert: INSERT INTO composer_temp SELECT * from composer;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual int SqliteConnection::insert(const QString&, const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: genre_temp

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on insert: INSERT INTO genre_temp SELECT * from genre;

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual int SqliteConnection::insert(const QString&, const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] no such table: year_temp

amarok:       [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on insert: INSERT INTO year_temp SELECT * from year;

amarok: END__: void CollectionDB::prepareTempTables() - Took 0.0041s

```

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+
> ...

 

----------

## michael_w

 *michael3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-O9 
> ...

 

Wieviele CPUs sind in dem Rechner? Sieht aus wie ein "wenig" überoptimiert.

----------

## dmaus

Als erstes: Speicherbausteine prüfen

```
sys-apps/memtest86
```

-- und damit sicherstellen, dass da nix im Eimer ist.

----------

## smg

 *michael_w wrote:*   

>  *michael3 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-O9 
> ...

 

Alles größer O3 ist quatsch, schwachsinn und sowieso nicht implementiert.

----------

## think4urs11

 *michael_w wrote:*   

>  *michael3 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O9 
> ```
> ...

 

würde ich auch so sehen; es ist sogar schlimmer...

Welchen Prozessor hast du denn nun eingebaut? PPro oder Athlon-XP?

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O9 -funroll-loops -ffast-math -malign-double -mcpu=pentiumpro -march=pentiumpro -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-exceptions"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

 

ersetzen durch

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O1 -pipe -mcpu=<deine richtige CPU>"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

 

und alles neu kompilieren. Wenn die Fehler danach immer noch auftritt eröffne einen bug auf bugs.gentoo.org.

Mit deinen derzeitigen CFlags brauchst du das gar nicht erst versuchen.

Sinnvolle CFlags gibt es z.B. hier: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O9 -funroll-loops -ffast-math -malign-double -mcpu=pentiumpro -march=pentiumpro -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-exceptions" 

 

rofl.  :Laughing: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *michael3 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   CFLAGS="-O9 -funroll-loops -ffast-math -malign-double -mcpu=pentiumpro -march=pentiumpro -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-exceptions"
> 
>  

 

Mal ganz simpel gefragt: Du erwartest mit der Kombination ernsthaft Support von der Community oder Entwicklern? Mit den Flags einen *Supportthread* wegen regelmäßiger Segfaults zu erstellen halte ich für eine bodenlose Frechheit.

*plonk*

----------

## dakjo

WAaaaaaaaaahahhahahahahah ich schmeiß mich weg.

Danke michael3, du hast mir den Tag gerettet.

Ich komm aus dem Lachen und gleichzeitigem Weinen nimmer raus.

Ich bekomm schon Bauchmuskelschmezen ..... +RofelokOpter!

----------

## amne

Sieht mir so aus als hättest du dir eine böse .zshrc eingefangen - schau mal nach hier bevor du dir noch deine coreutils kaputtmachst.

Wo zur Hölle kommt denn diese .zshrc her?

----------

## think4urs11

 *amne wrote:*   

> Sieht mir so aus als hättest du dir eine böse .zshrc eingefangen - schau mal nach hier bevor du dir noch deine coreutils kaputtmachst.
> 
> Wo zur Hölle kommt denn diese .zshrc her?

 

Evtl. hat da auch nur jemand auf eine 'offizielle' Linux-FAQ gehört ... man könnte vom Glauben abfallen...

http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap6sec64.html

(das ist kein Tippfehler, in Kapitel 7 stehts auch nochmal so...)

----------

## mv

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Evtl. hat da auch nur jemand auf eine 'offizielle' Linux-FAQ gehört ... man könnte vom Glauben abfallen... http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap6sec64.html (das ist kein Tippfehler, in Kapitel 7 stehts auch nochmal so...)

 

In der FAQ geht es ja eindeutig um eine Binärdistribution und um das Compilieren eigener Programme.

Solange man keinen Assembler-Code benutzt (und in dem Fall sollte man ohnehin genauer wissen, was man tut), sollte es ja eigentlich mit keinem einzigen Optimierungsflag ein Problem geben dürfen, für das nicht explizit in gcc-info/manpage etwas anderes steht, falls der Compiler nicht buggy ist. Traurig, dass in der Linux-Community inzwischen Anderes als Normalzustand gilt. Aber dass das jetzt sogar "der rechte Glaube" sein soll...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xraver

Hallo,

kann zwar nicht viel zu deinem Problem sagen, aber nur so viel;

In meinen sys haut (fast)alles hin. Da wolt ich mir doch wireshark zulegen - beim start bekam ich nur "Speicherzugriffsfehler". Da hab ich meine LDFLAGS entfernt und CFLAGS mehr oder weniger dem Standart angepasst und wireshark neu kompiliert. Jetzt läuft das Programm super. Hab natürlich meine CFLAGS zurück gesetzt  :Wink: .

Fazit; Wie schon in tausend anderen Threads festgestellt - bei Problemen die CFLAGS checken und argessive Optionen entfernen. Dann klapps auch.

Da stellt sich mir auch gleich ne andere Frage - kann ich irgentwo festlegen das bestimmte Programme mit bestimmen CFLAGS kompiliert werden?

Thx...

----------

## mv

 *xraver wrote:*   

> kann ich irgentwo festlegen das bestimmte Programme mit bestimmen CFLAGS kompiliert werden

 

Dafür gibt es tausend verschiedene /etc/portage/bashrc-Skripte. Eines davon ist portage-bashrc.tar.gz von http://www.mathematik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vaeth/gentoo/index.html

----------

## michael3

hallo

OK, danke für eure  Lösung!

Das Problem lag an der zsh konfiguation aus dem Internet.

OK, ich werde mal System neu emergen und morgen dann den rest.

 *Quote:*   

> Mal ganz simpel gefragt: Du erwartest mit der Kombination ernsthaft Support von der Community oder Entwicklern? Mit den Flags einen *Supportthread* wegen regelmäßiger Segfaults zu erstellen halte ich für eine bodenlose Frechheit.

 

Ja Sorry, bei der Installation des Gentoo Systems habe ich mich an die Anleitung gehalten. Tja leider hat die Zsh Konfiguationsdatei aus dem Internet die Variable überschrieben.

 *Quote:*   

> Wo zur Hölle kommt denn diese .zshrc her?

 

Aus der besten ZSH Seite. 

http://www.michael-prokop.at/computer/tools_zsh.html

 *Quote:*   

> # README! {{{
> 
> # Filename     : $HOME/.zshrc
> 
> # Purpose      : setup file for the shell 'zsh'
> ...

 

----------

## amne

 *michael3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Wo zur Hölle kommt denn diese .zshrc her? 
> 
> Aus der besten ZSH Seite. 
> ...

 

Ich lach mich gerade halb tot weil ich den Macher der besten zsh-Seite kenne. Da er ein alter Debianer ist wundert mich dieser vorsätzliche Anschlag auf unaufmerksame Gentoo-User überhaupt nicht.  :Wink: 

Unter http://www.michael-prokop.at/computer/config/.zshzrc findet sich ab sofort übrigens die zshrc von grml ohne böse CFLAGS.

----------

## michael3

danke, dass du dich dafür eingesetzt hast.

Jetzt kann mir das nicht mehr passieren, falls ich mal meine geänderte Konfiguationsdatei verloren habe   :Razz: 

----------

